
Die, PR, die, or raise your game and learn about asynchronicity (Technology Editor of the Guardian) - gibsonf1
http://www.charlesarthur.com/blog/?p=899
======
bootload
great read when you compare this to the nyt attempt at tech (
<http://allthingsd.com/> ) & this post on Wall St. Journal's new tech-news
site ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=26581>

I can't help notice the differences in background in the Guardian tech editor
( <http://www.charlesarthur.com/cv.php> ) & wsj eds (
<http://allthingsd.com/about/> )

